# Duck Key/ Conch Key BoneFish?



## Pate55 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I am headed down to the Keys Tomorrow. We are going to be staying at conch key. This is our third year and we have gotten pretty good at lobstering and patch reef fishing but my "BucketFish" the Bonefish has Eluded me. 

        I know I should get a Guide and probably will if I cant catch one but it would be greatly rewarding for us to try and to do this ourselves. Does anyone have any experience with this?

 If so i would greatly appreciate the info. I leave you with the best bonefish motivational video i have found on Youtube...Its not the keys but it is a SICK Video. Fast Forward to 1:45 for one of the best takes i have ever seen on video

Thank you for your time,

Pate


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck in your quest......


----------



## Whitetailer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Pate55*

Well you have chosen a pretty tough fish for high success.  I do very little Bonefishing, but I have lots of good friends that make their living on true flats fishing and they are all crying about the Bonefish success.  Not just recently, but for a few years now.

I would suggest you put your boat up  as shallow as you can on the oceanside shoreline and cast out a couple of shrimp and just leave the rods in the holder.  I have had good success doing this oceanside Islamorada, albeit years ago.  You can stand up on the bow with a rod ready to cast if you see a mud puff or a fish to throw at.  It has been rainy and windy the past few days with this front sitting on us.  The wind will only help get the fish closer to you.


Good Luck,

Russ


----------

